
The brief history of Unix socket multiplexing – select(2) system call - majke
https://idea.popcount.org/2016-11-01-a-brief-history-of-select2/
======
Bino
One of the biggest and widely overlooked/unknown problems with select(2) is
the size of the fd_set. If the file descriptor number is higher than fd_set's
size (often 1024) you have a problem. (If you don't change it)

~~~
dozzie
On the other hand, file descriptor numbers that high are mainly encountered in
programs that use plenty of descriptors, and this usually calls for poll(2) or
even more OS-specific mechanisms (epoll/kqueue).

But poll() has interface superior to select(), anyway.

